# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  URGENT/CRUCIAL:  Agissez contre le festival de l'horreur

## Siouxie

*Aidez-nous à faire interdire le « festival » de lhorreur en Chine !*

Chaque année a lieu dans le sud de la Chine, le « Yulin Festival », qui célèbre le solstice dété et au cours duquel sont massacrés 40 000 chiens et 10 000 chats pour la consommation humaine.

Les chats et les chiens sont pour la plupart capturés et volés dans les rues des grandes villes et sont enfermés dans des cages surpeuplées pour être acheminés dans dhorribles conditions de transports vers Yulin. 








Entassés dans des cages souvent empilées les unes sur les autres, ils nont ni à boire ni à manger. 
Ils sont blessés, malades et exhibés devant les clients pendant les jours qui précèdent les festivités par les marchands de la ville.

Les mauvais traitements infligés aux animaux pendant leur mise à mort sont dune rare cruauté. 
Certains animaux sont tués à coups de bâton, devant des passants désireux dassister à leur mise à mort, dautres sont cuisinés ou bouillis vivants.














Les carcasses sont ensuite alignées sur les étals ou suspendues à des crochets, pour être vendues entières ou en morceaux.

Lopposition locale Chinoise et mondiale est grandissante pour dénoncer les mauvais traitements infligés aux animaux et demander larrêt de ce festival barbare.

En 2015, une pétition a récolté 4 millions de signatures et lAFP rapporte quune dizaine de militants de la cause animale a été dispersée par la force alors que ces défenseurs des droits de lanimal brandissaient des banderoles devant le siège du gouvernement local à Yulin. 
De leur côté, les autorités, sans condamner ce festival, nient leur responsabilité, affirmant navoir « jamais organisé de "festival de viande canine". 


Nous devons et pouvons faire reculer la barbarie et obliger les autorités à entendre les millions de voix qui dans le monde disent NON au Festival de Yulin !


Signez et partagez la pétition sur le lien :

 http://itsnofestival.animalsasia.org/?ok=1


Le festival est prévu le 22 juin prochain, il faut agir vite !!


*L'année dernière les activistes du monde entier, y compris locaux, ont fait baisser le nombre d'animaux torturés et massacrés pendant ce festival de la cruauté, nous devons continuer, ces pauvres animaux n'ont que notre bonne volonté !!!*


Pour ceux qui voudraient nous soutenir financièrement dans ce combat : http://www.animalsasiafrance.fr/p/blog-page.html

Un sauvetage réalisé lors de ce festival : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs9QYLS-RsM


Pour plus d'informations sur notre travail pour le bien être des chats et des chiens (site en Anglais) : 
https://www.animalsasia.org/intl/our...d-dog-welfare/ 


Le groupe France (site en Français) : 
http://www.animalsasiafrance.fr

----------


## Siouxie

J'espère que les 88 personnes qui ont consulté ce post ont signé la pétition... :: 

Si certains d'entres-vous partage dans des forums ou auprès d'assos, pouvez-vous svp nous le dire...Nous contactons énormément d'assos à ce sujet car il faut que la mobilisation soit forte...

----------


## Segusia52

Signé, partagé sur trois forums.

----------


## Siouxie

Merci beaucoup Segusia....J'ai demandé à un modo s'il pouvait le diffuser sur leur page FB qui est très consultée afin d'augmenter la visibilité et donc le nombre de signatures...Nous devons absolument dépasser les 4 millions (de 2015) dans le monde pour que la Chine nous voit et finisse par nous entendre...

----------


## banzai

fait je les supporte plus ceux là

----------


## ginette

signée........ ::

----------


## fanelan

Signé.

----------


## Clochette7875

Signé. Je crois que ça doit être la 6ème ou 7ème pétition pour interdire se festival que je vois et signe. J'espère que ça servira à quelque chose.

----------


## zabhou bouh

Bonjour on signe où ? je ne vois pas ? !! Merci

----------


## Ange21007

j'ai essayer de signer mais sa pas marcher  :Frown:

----------


## superdogs

Impossible de signer.. ! on me dit qu'une erreur s'est produite, connexion pas possible avec la base de données !????

----------


## louloumyl

Arrêtez ce massacre, cette cruauté sans nom. Les animaux sont des êtres vivants et en tant que tels méritent le respect et le droit de vivre. Comme nous ils connaissent la souffrance, la douleur...trop c'est trop arrêtez cette barbarie. Il y a d'autres moyens de s'amuser sans faire souffrir ... Quelle honte pour ceux qui s'adonnent à ça et ceux qui cautionnent....

----------


## laurence3233

Ou signer , sorry rien vu ou ............? Désolé , pas les moyens financiers pour vous soutenir ma pension lamentable me l ' interdit ; hélas .

----------


## edinagold

j'ai signé et partagé et jespère que ça va vraiment finir

----------


## Clo de Savoie

Signée et partagée sur pétitions, aide pour les animaux a insi que sur mon profil

----------


## Siouxie

Merci a tous pour les partages et pour les signatures....

Pour ceux qui n'y arrivent pas,  je ne comprend pas car le site fonctionne...Il faut juste descendre un peu sur la page du lien et renseigner  "sign our letter"....

Une bénévole sera au superbe Refuge de l'arche tout le we du 21 et 22 mai pour cette cause. ...Si vous êtes dans le coin....

Partagez sur des groupes svp. ...

Merci encore....

----------


## superdogs

Cette fois, signé

----------


## anewlook

J'ai signé  mais je ne sais pas si cela a été pris en compte

----------


## Michèle en Provence

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
Nous uvrons contre le festival de Yulin depuis ses débuts et nous avançons à grands pas : à la suite de la pétition de l'an dernier (presque 3 millions de signatures), les autorités ont interdit aux marchands (ceux qui abattent les chiens et les chats) de faire de la publicité et de faire les massacres en public. Résultat : moins 2000 animaux massacrés ! bien sûr que ce ce n'est pas suffisant mais il faut accentuer notre pression cette année pour les faire reculer...définitivement. ET on peut ! avec vous...
Michèle, responsable du groupe français Animals Asia

----------


## Siouxie

Merci aux signataires...
Continuez de signer svp !!!

http://endyulinfestival.animalsasia.org/

----------


## domi

Signée

----------


## isabelle75

signée pour celle du festival de Yulin et celle pour les Ours !! je ne comprends pas l'anglais alors dommage que l'on ne puisse pas traduire en français car je pense que cela peu bloquer certaines personnes pour signer, car cela ferait comprendre un peu mieux aux personnes qui ne connaissent pas ce qui se passe dans certains pays d'asie la situation des animaux en chine , au vietnam, en corée ....

----------


## isabelle75

je voulais dire que quand on clique sur la pétition du festival de Yulin l'affichage et le texte est en anglais mais pour le reste c'est bon ! toutes mes excuses ! les dons vous permettent d'agir sur quoi exactement ? est ce que des animaux peuvent être sortis de cette boucherie ? j'en suis malade à chaque fois que je tombe sur de telles photos et j'ai regardé à moitié une vidéo c'est à en tomber dans les pommes, ces gens ont une apparence sauvage ils ne sont pas civilisés ...

----------


## Flucalito

Signé aussi mais n'oublions pas qu'il se passe les mêmes choses ici avec d'autres animaux dits d'élevage, porcs, lapins, volailles... l'horreur n'est pas qu'en Chine, donc qu'une seule solution, GO VEGAN et je suis contente de voir que tous les gens qui postent ici le sont(sinon je ne comprendrais pas pourquoi être outré d'un fait car il se passe en chine et participer au même en France). Les vegans commencent à peser de plus en plus lourd dans la balance!
Partagé sur FB

----------


## Siouxie

> je voulais dire que quand on clique sur la pétition du festival de Yulin l'affichage et le texte est en anglais mais pour le reste c'est bon ! toutes mes excuses ! les dons vous permettent d'agir sur quoi exactement ? est ce que des animaux peuvent être sortis de cette boucherie ? j'en suis malade à chaque fois que je tombe sur de telles photos et j'ai regardé à moitié une vidéo c'est à en tomber dans les pommes, ces gens ont une apparence sauvage ils ne sont pas civilisés ...


Pas de souci et puis le groupe France est encore jeune, il y aura bientôt des pages en Français...

Informez-vous mais ne vous infligez pas trop d'images car c'est réellement insoutenable...Nous avons tous fait des nuits difficiles à l'association....

Pour répondre à votre question sur ce que nous faisons, c'est vaste, je ne vais pas pouvoir résumer entièrement mais par exemple en 2015, nous avons sauvé concrètement 700 chiens (je n'ai pas les chiffres pour les chats mais nous ne les oublions pas), nous soutenons financièrement les groupes, de plus en plus nombreux, de protection Chinois ainsi que les refuges à soigner et recueillir des animaux sauvés lors de ce festival de la honte, à aider aussi des journalistes sur place, à établir des rapports détaillés pour travailler avec le gouvernement, à faire des campagnes etc... :

http://www.onegreenplanet.org/news/c...meat-campaign/

Vous trouverez des informations sur notre site mais en Anglais : 

https://www.animalsasia.org/intl/our...d-dog-welfare/

Merci de votre soutien et un IMMENSE merci à Rescue pour avoir diffusé ce post sur leur page FB....

----------


## armandine

J'ai signé mais pas vraiment sure que cela ai fonctionné.
De toute façon, pétition ou pas, tant que des politiciens de différent pays n'interviendront pas en agitant des représailles par rapport au fric, rien ne changera et des milliers de chiens continuront à être torturés chaque années.
Et comme ce n'est pas tous les connards de touristes qui vont dire quelque chose, car eux aussi pourraient peser un poids considérable........... l'horreur va continuer.

----------


## Siouxie

> J'ai signé mais pas vraiment sure que cela ai fonctionné.
> De toute façon, pétition ou pas, tant que des politiciens de différent pays n'interviendront pas en agitant des représailles par rapport au fric, rien ne changera et des milliers de chiens continuront à être torturés chaque années.
> Et comme ce n'est pas tous les connards de touristes qui vont dire quelque chose, car eux aussi pourraient peser un poids considérable........... l'horreur va continuer.



La pression doit être multiples....
Elle doit d'abord passer par un travail d'information, de formation et de soutien des populations (jeunes , presse, vétérinaires, ONG...), un travail de fond auprès des autorités dans le cadre des règles sanitaires qui ne sont pas respectées, et je crois plus aux actions d'ONG et de groupes locaux qu'a des actions de pays tierces...Aucun pays n'importe de la viande de chats et chiens chinois, nous ne sommes pas dans le cadre de la fourrure, de l'ivoire, de la bile d'ours etc...

Et il y a des avancées, les activistes ont sensiblement fait baisser le nombres d'animaux torturés et massacrés lors de ce festival....Et on va continuer...Nous ferons tous ce que nous pourrons pour combattre ce festival...

Après le secteur du tourisme malheureusement utilisateur des animaux en Asie, vaste et triste sujet...

----------


## isabelle75

Combien de signatures au moins sont nécessaires pour faire bouger les choses chez les autorités chinoises ? est ce que des animaux sont adoptables vers d'autres pays que la chine car les refuges doivent être archis bondés et les vrais adoptions plutôt rares ! combien coûte la récupération d'1 chien ou d'1 chat à ces pourris de vendeur lors du festival ? j'aimerais à part signer la pétition participer davantage dans leur sauvetage !

----------


## thalanth

Signée et partagée aussi.
Ca me donne juste envie de vomir..

----------


## Cojo

Moi aussi signé mon compagnon aussi.
je l'avais déjà signé il y a quelques années,bravo de pour votre action et votre courage.
Quelle cruauté,quelle honte de faire cela et ça se dit humain!!!!
Au vue des images,c'est à vomir,les pauvres êtres sensibles,leurs regards c'est insupportable.
j'ai de plus en plus de mal à supporter ces traditions qui n'ont plus de raison d'être au jour d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Siouxie

Pour ceux qui voudraient être volontaire en Chine ou au Vietnam, vous pouvez aller au lien suivant : https://www.animalsasia.org/us/get-involved/volunteer/

Il faut parler anglais.

Combien de signatures pour faire bouger les choses ?? impossible de répondre à cette question mais le plus possible !! 
Mais les actions sont multiples et doivent l'être, elles sont aussi local bien évidemment...
La fondation BB et d'autres ONG Françaises et dans le monde vont lancer leurs propres campagnes....

Pour signer la pétition en ligne et partagez !!! 

http://endyulinfestival.animalsasia.org/


Merci à tous...

----------


## isabelle75

Siouxie une idée pour pouvoir toucher le plus de monde possible et surtout les jeunes qui sont plus disponibles que des gens qui travaillent ! pourquoi ne pas envoyer dans les facultés ou autres l'information pour du volontariat car les jeunes d'aujourd'hui parlent tous anglais je suppose et surtout pour parfaire la langue qu'ils ont choisie et si c'est le chinois ou le viet (?) c'est une occasion pour eux !! mais je ne sais pas si c'est faisable pour eux ou pour vous car juin est la période des examens je crois mais pourquoi ne pas tenter sait on jamais il y a des personnes qui ne demanderaient qu'à partir + mettre votre info sur facebook !!

----------


## Siouxie

> Siouxie une idée pour pouvoir toucher le plus de monde possible et surtout les jeunes qui sont plus disponibles que des gens qui travaillent ! pourquoi ne pas envoyer dans les facultés ou autres l'information pour du volontariat car les jeunes d'aujourd'hui parlent tous anglais je suppose et surtout pour parfaire la langue qu'ils ont choisie et si c'est le chinois ou le viet (?) c'est une occasion pour eux !! mais je ne sais pas si c'est faisable pour eux ou pour vous car juin est la période des examens je crois mais pourquoi ne pas tenter sait on jamais il y a des personnes qui ne demanderaient qu'à partir + mettre votre info sur facebook !!



Je ne lançais pas un appel à volontaire...Je voulais surtout répondre à l'une de vos questions...

L'objet du post est essentiellement de signer la pétition contre ce festival barbare...

http://endyulinfestival.animalsasia.org/


Et de nous aider financièrement aussi....https://www.paypal.com/fr/cgi-bin/we...e17951d2c62172


Nous avons beaucoup de jeunes Chinois motivés pour nous aider lors de ce festival...Et réciproquement puisque la Chine qui comptait 30 assos de protection en 2006 en comptait 150 en 2015...Les jeunes sont porteur d'espoir et heureusement car il y a un travail colossal à faire..

----------


## Angiedu15

bonjour J'arrive pas a signez la pétitions je vais partager aussi

----------


## Siouxie

> bonjour J'arrive pas a signez la pétitions je vais partager aussi



Merci pour le partage....Le site fonctionne, ré essayez ou changez peut-être de navigateur : 

http://endyulinfestival.animalsasia.org/

----------


## isabelle75

je viens de voir sur facebook une chose complètement folle et ahurissante, tenez vous bien la compagnie Lufthansa offre des vols vers la chine pour que les gens puissent assistés à la mise à mort des chiens écorchés vif et cuit vivant !! j'ai signé la pétition évidemment, si l'europe se met à faire cela c'est que la fin de notre monde est proche ! j'en suis toute retournée les gens sont de plus en plus dingue .....

----------


## Siouxie

Excellente initiative contre le Festival de Yulin d'une personne sur Facebook qui vous propose de poster une photo de vos animaux : 

https://www.facebook.com/events/116021478811144/


Continuez svp de partager et signer notre pétition en ligne :

http://endyulinfestival.animalsasia.org/


Merci à tous, merci pour eux...

----------


## louve GPI

> je viens de voir sur facebook une chose complètement folle et ahurissante, tenez vous bien la compagnie Lufthansa offre des vols vers la chine pour que les gens puissent assistés à la mise à mort des chiens écorchés vif et cuit vivant !! j'ai signé la pétition évidemment, si l'europe se met à faire cela c'est que la fin de notre monde est proche ! j'en suis toute retournée les gens sont de plus en plus dingue .....


pourrai tu mettre le lien de la petition pour signer nous aussi contre l offre de la Lufthansa..stp

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Pétition signée également, Siouxie, je vous écris prochainement (merci pour votre message dans la discussion lancée par Dominobis).

----------


## Petite Etoile

Pétition signée, parmi les nombreuses autres  concernant cette barbarie. 
J'avais d'ailleurs créé deux postes sur Rescue en décembre dernier qui ont été visité 199 fois chacun, et deux signatures pour l'un d'eux. 
Pas de commentaire, pas d'échanges, je me suis interrogée...  ESt-ce que les Resuiens ont relayé?
Je pense que oui, mais pas de réponse.
J'avais cité Animalasia pour un post concernant une dame en Chine qui oeuvre pour la cause des chiens.
J'espère que ces posts ne sont pas visités et laissés pour compte, sans action personnelle par la suite, en terme de signature.
Personnellement, j'avais imprimé les feuilles de pétitions de One Voice en juin, et je les ai faites signer dans une gare ferroviaire, le contact humain est très parlant et j'ai récolté beaucoup de signatures entre deux trains. 
Il y les chats aussi, dont on "parle" moins. C'est une horreur absolue.
Pour la personne qui demandait si des adoptions étaient possible, j'ai vu sur youtube des témoignages, une anglaise l'a fait, et il s'agissait d'une chienne sauvée d'une de ces cages ignobles sur un marché, sur les 149 chiens sortis de cet enfer, 39 ont survécu,dont cette chienne adorable passée de l'enfer au paradis.
Il y a aussi Arme, une asso américaine, qui a fait venir par avion quelques chiens d'un marché de la viande...
Plus près de nous en Suisse, dans un comté dont je n'ai pas le nom, il y a une tradition épouvantable... c'est à notre porte, tenez-vous bien, des particuliers, qui ont des chats ou-et des chiens comme vous et moi comme compagnons, les mangent après les avoir tués.
Il s'agit certes d'une petite minorité. Mais je vous avoue que j'ai le coeur serré chaque fois que je vois que des chiens de Roumanie ou de Serbie trouvent des adoptants en Suisse, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à ces humains qui n'ont pour moi d'humain que le nom qui en font des ragouts ou de la viande séchée.
Je m'écarte du sujet, les chiens de Chine, mais pas vraiment.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Sur la dernière image, celle des chats, vous voyez ce chat totalement terrifié agrippé au grillage? Il se trouve aux Etats-Unis maintenant, je l'ai su par un article paru sur le net. Ses congénères dans le fond de l'image, sont terrifiés par l'homme face à eux qui massacre un de leur frère. Je n'ai pas su si eux aussi ont été sauvé.
Voîlà je voulais juste vous partager cela.

----------


## Siouxie

Oui ce petit chat totalement terrifié à été sauvé par la remarquable ONG Humane Society International qui oeuvre beaucoup dans ce domaine..difficile par contre de savoir si les autres chats ont été sauvés....

Le témoignage dont vous parlez fait référence à une bénévole Anglaise d'Animals Asia....Témoignage très émouvant surtout qu'effectivement seuls 39 chiens ont survécu à cet enfer....39 sur 149, c'était terrible...C'était Animals Asia qui a fait ce sauvetage. ...

L'année dernière une pétition en Chine a récolté plus de 8 millions de signatures pour interdire la consommation de chiens et de chats. ..Il y a quelques jours aussi, plus de 100 000 Chinois ont manifesté à Dalian contre cela...C'est porteur d'espoir mais en attendant des millions de chats et de chiens sont torturés et massacrés chaque année ...Il faut se mobiliser et continuer de signer et partager la pétition contre ce festival de la barbarie. ...C'est dans 1 mois !!

Merci à tous de votre soutien...

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oui Siouxie, il faut absolument tout faire pour que ce massacre cesse. Déja, en Chine il y a des activistes et des éveilleurs de conscience,  Animalasia et aussi One Voice qui forme des gens sur place. Beaucoup de Chinois contestent cette pratique sans nom. Personnellement j'en suis malade, c'est physique... Et c'est si loin.
Aujourd'hui, avec le web et les réseaux sociaux, les voix peuvent porter haut, et un maillage fort peut se créer au-delà des frontières. Je fais tout mon possible à mon échelle pour alerter les gens, et ouvrir les coeurs. 
Merci à vous pour ce que vous faites.
Cette date en perspective du 22 juin est insoutenable. Mais c'est aussi tous les jours, là-bas. Les choses vont évoluer, de plus en plus de Chinois ont des compagnons chiens ou chats.
Plus que des êtres sensibles, ils sont de grands enseignants pour l'humain: la constance d'un amour et d'une loyauté sans faille, sans jugement, ils sont l'expression même de l'Amour.

----------


## isabelle75

pour répondre à louve GPI je suis retournée sur facebook mais je n'ai pas retrouvée la pétition et pourtant je suis descendu assez loin dans les annonces, à mon avis elle a été supprimée ! il y en a une autre de pétition toujours concernant la Lufthansa qui envoie par avion des Iris Greyhounds en Chine je l'ai également signée mais la retrouveront nous dans quelques jours ? je ne sais pas copier un lien vers un autre site (pas très douée !) il faudrait que quelqu'un qui sait le faire et allant sur facebook l'envoie sur rescue ! je pense que la Lufthansa a eu vent de la 1ère pétition et la faite retiré car facebook est connu alors que sur Rescue ils n'iront pas voir ! si quelqu'un peut le faire mais rapidement avant que la pétition ne disparaisse !

----------


## louve GPI

merci pour les news isabelle75..je suis encore moins douée que toi pour copier coller les liens :: 
l'image de marque de la Luftanza en prend un coup ..avc ce genre de petition.. :: 
si quelqu'un la retrouve , pensez a la mettre svp; merci

----------


## Belette 18

Je viens de signer les deux pétitions :
- contre la barbarie chinoise (End Yulin Festival : http://endyulinfestival.animalsasia.org/)
- contre Lufthansa (http://www.thepetitionsite.com/108/9...me-death-trap/)
De nombreuses pétitions contre Lufthansa circulent, apparemment c'est une compagnie qui cumule les faux pas contre les animaux et la nature en général (https://www.change.org/p/lufthansa-n...imals-on-board ; https://www.sauvonslaforet.org/petit...oret-tropicale ; http://www.thepetitionsite.com/fr/16...112&cid=fb_na#).
A fuir lors de vos prochains voyages !

----------


## mariane

Quelle barbarie !!! Voir ça encore au XXIème siècle, faudrait peut-être qu'ils évoluent ces chinois !!!  ::  :: 

Pétition signée

----------


## Siouxie

> Quelle barbarie !!! Voir ça encore au XXIème siècle, faudrait peut-être qu'ils évoluent ces chinois !!! 
> 
> Pétition signée



De nombreux Chinois se battent aussi pour faire cesser ces horreurs. Et se battre avec eux sera beaucoup plus productif que contre eux...
L'année dernière, la pétition la plus signée en Chine à été celle pour faire cesser la tuerie et la consommation de chiens et de chats....+ de 8 Millions...

De plus notre comportement en France est bien loin d'être exemplaire, la barbarie existe chez nous aussi....dans les élevages industriels ou la torture est légale, les conditions de transport longue distance, l'abattage des animaux dans des abattoirs sordides d'un point de vue animale, la corrida, le foie gras, l'abattage des loups, la chasse à la glue, la maltraitance animale, les requins à la réunions, l'expérimentation animale des grands laboratoires Français etc etc...C'est la relation homme/animal dans le monde entier qui est déplorable car elle n'est abordée que d'un point de vue utilitaire pour l'homme...  


Merci à tous de continuer de signer : http://endyulinfestival.animalsasia.org/

Montrons à la Chine l'image désastreuse de cet ignoble festival dans le monde !!

D'autres pétitions sur ce sujet sont aussi à signer par la fondation BB, One Voice, Avaaz ....

----------


## isabelle75

Merci à vous Belette 18 d'avoir apporter la pétition contre la Lufthansa sur Rescue ! il faut que chacun la signe et leur faire arrêter leur sale activité de complice en ce qui concerne le sort des animaux !!

----------


## tinavani

Pétitions diffusées :

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/stop_the...r_loc/?tdQRQfb
http://endyulinfestival.animalsasia.org/?ok=1

et signées bien sûr!

----------


## louve GPI

merci belette18  pour les liens ::  , signées :: 
merci aussi a tinavani pour celle d 'avaaz.org   ::  je ne l'avait pas vu celle ci..... maintenant signée.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Belette 18, merci pour votre post, ce serait bien de créer un post pour les deux pétitions que vous signalez; comme ça elle seraient visibles par tous. 
Ici en page 4, elles peuvent perdre de leur visibilité. Juste une suggestion. Nos intérêts à tous convergent vers celui des animaux. Cordialement

----------


## Siouxie

> Belette 18, merci pour votre post, ce serait bien de créer un post pour les deux pétitions que vous signalez; comme ça elle seraient visibles par tous. 
> Ici en page 4, elles peuvent perdre de leur visibilité. Juste une suggestion. Nos intérêts à tous convergent vers celui des animaux. Cordialement



Bonjour,

Oui il vaudrait mieux en effet créer un autre post pour une meilleure visibilité des sujets...
Pour celles que cela intéresse néanmoins, un lien vers des pétitions centralisées pour les chats et chiens de Chine : https://sites.google.com/site/c4capetitioncenter/



Revenons au sujet de ce post, Yulin, cet ignoble festival, continuez SVP de signer et partager, la date va approcher très très vite !!

http://endyulinfestival.animalsasia.org/

----------


## framboise

Signée pour 2 , j'ai l' estomac qui se retourne de voir de telles horreurs : les yeux de ses pauvres chiens remplis de peur : ils savent ce qu'ils vont endurés puisqu'ils voient leurs copains d'infortune se faire torturer devant eux. Et ces hommes qui ont le sourire aux lèvres devant de telles souffrances , je suis dégoutée

encore un lien contre  cette horreur : 

http://theanimalrescuesite.greatergo..._content=aside

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Suite à mon échange par MP avec Siouxie, j'ai eu des nouvelles de mon amie chinoise qui vit à Pékin. Elle attend des nouvelles d'une association qu'elle a contacté ; et de mon côté je vais lui parler d'Animals Asia, qu'elle dise aux associations locales de contacter cette association ou une autre si elles ont besoin d'aide...

Elle m'a indiqué que les bénévoles de cette assoc étaient très actifs et se manifestaient pour la loi de la protection des animaux en Chine auprès du gouvernement.

----------


## isabelle75

il y a aussi l'association ONE VOICE qui aide également, j'ai signé leur pétition !!

----------


## Siouxie

Tigrette, votre amie peut aussi contacter ses groupes FB, relayeur FB et en anglais de groupes locaux : 

https://www.facebook.com/CompassionF...imals/?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/Guardians-o...58450/?fref=nf

Après le réseau interne Chinois fonctionne vraiment bien visiblement et il recherche tout le temps du monde puisqu'il y a des sauvetages très régulièrement et qu'ils recherchent du monde en permanence et pour longtemps car certains sauvetages aboutissent après des jours de négociations et pourparlers...
Maintenant si elle est enceinte, il faudra voir dans quelle mesure elle peut aider mais il y a du travail !!

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Je vous tiens au courant, je lui ai transmis votre demande que les assocs locales contactent elles-mêmes directement Animals Asia

----------


## cecile.bardot

Bonjour je ne trouve pas de lien en français désolée. Comment puis je faire pour signer?   Merci d'avance.

----------


## zazie03

Pardon, mais ces gens me débectent .... Si seulement nous pouvions arrêter de faire travailler leurs usines " Made in China ", pour leur faire comprendre que l'on a pas vocation à aider des criminels !

----------


## Siouxie

Bonjour,

Un point à l'approche de cet horrible festival.

*Déjà un grand merci à tous les signataires et toutes les personnes qui se mobilisent en France et dans le monde contre cette barbarie !*

Lors de différentes manifestations des bénévoles Animals Asia en France (Montpellier, Angers, Aix en Provence, Paris..) nous avons récolté un grand nombre de pétitions papiers que nous avons adressé aux différentes instances gouvernementales concernées.

Notre pétition en ligne a été signée à ce jour par *209 935 personnes*.

*Un immense merci à Rescue de nous avoir grandement aidé en diffusant à 2 reprises sur leur page facebook notre appel.*

*Merci à Clic animaux et aux généreux donateurs, nous avons récolté une somme de 2500  nous permettant d'agir concrètement sur place contre ce festival.* 

La *pétition d'avaaz* a récolté à ce jour plus de *2 600 000 signatures*
La *pétition Chance.Org* a récolté à ce jour plus de *4 500 000* signatures

Il y en a d'autres...


Pour ceux et celles qui hésitent à signer en pensant que cela ne sert à rien... 

Quelques exemples de mobilisations victorieuses :

*Russie
*
En 2014, l'institut fédéral russe de la Pêche et de l'Océanographie annonce un plan d'abattage massif de baleines en Extrême-Orient, l'idée étant d'en faire des saucisses et d'autres produits alimentaires. 
243.000 signatures plus tard, ce massacre annoncé n'est plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.


*Indonésie
*
Wisnu, un vétérinaire pratiquant de temps à autres des autopsies d'éléphants, ne supportait plus de voir que nombre d'entre eux étaient tués pour leur ivoire. Fort du soutien de 30.000 personnes, il a obtenu, juste trois jours après avoir lancé sa pétition, que 3 importants sites de commerce en ligne cessent de vendre des objets en Ivoire.

*Les seules choses qui ne font rien avancer, c'est la résignation et l'inaction...
**Nos voix comptent, ne l'oubliez pas!!*


Pour continuer de signer : http://endyulinfestival.animalsasia.org/?ok=1

Merci à tous !

Animals Asia groupe France

----------


## louve GPI

serait il possible svp de connaitre le prix qui est negocié (chine)pour la vie d'un chat et d'un chien  lors du festival .
merci

----------


## isabelle75

louve GPI j'avais lu je crois sur Rescue que la dame Chinoise qui sauve des chiens à chaque festival avait dépensé l'année dernière 900 euros pour 100 chiens sauvés donc 9 euros par chien sauvé, pour les chats je ne sais pas peut être moins cher vu qu'ils sont de plus petit gabarit !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Peut-être faire une cagnotte alors... pour "racheter" les chiens et chats, et ainsi soutenir les activistes sur place? Par quel biais cela pourrait-il se faire, Animalasiafrance, Siouxie? Je me pose la question...

La cagnotte sur clicanimaux a dépassé le seuil, ça fait chaud au coeur.
Moi aussi je suis convaincue que les pétitions massivement signées font bouger les choses.

----------


## Siouxie

Bonjour à tous,

Merci de votre mobilisation !

Pour répondre à Louve : c'est très difficile de mettre un chiffre sur l'achat d'Un chien car nos actions sur place concernent essentiellement l'aide financière au global, l'aide logistique et les soins vétérinaires pour les groupes Chinois qui sauvent des dizaines, des centaines d'animaux...Les chiffres sont globales et difficilement ventilables ou pas à ma connaissance...

Pour ceux qui veulent faire un don, vous avez le lien de la fondation : http://www.animalsasiafrance.fr/p/blog-page.html

Et un conseil concernant les dons : soyez toujours vigilants, des gens "utilisent" notre amour et donc notre générosité, vérifiez toujours que ce soit une association sérieuse et efficace ou une personne de confiance.


J'ai l'impression que cette année, nous approcherons les 20 millions de signatures au global....Nous avons tous le cur qui se serre à l'approche du 21 juin même si, pour suivre des groupes au quotidien, le combat, la torture et le massacre des chats et des chiens est quotidien...

Tous les jours c'est l'horreur, mais tous les jours il y a aussi de l'espoir et des animaux sauvés...

Les activistes Chinois se mobilisent de plus en plus et dans une totale abnégation...Quand il faut rester 5 jours (jours et nuits) pour empêcher le camion de s'enfuir, abreuver et soigner les animaux comme ils peuvent, négocier avec les vendeurs, la police etc...Ils le font et je trouve ça juste incroyable...Il ne faut vraiment pas oublier tous ces Chinois qui se battent comme des lions pour la cause animale...


Je vais me permettre un commentaire personnel : il ne va vraiment pas falloir me parler de la fête de la musique cette année...

----------


## Perlabianca

Je signe systématiquement toutes les pétitions que j'ai l'occasion de découvrir sur FB... on ne lâche rien!

----------


## isabelle75

je vais envoyer un chèque pour Animals Asia pour aider au sauvetage des chiens et chats, l'association en à plus que besoin il y a tant à faire ! clic animaux fonctionne très bien ils ont obtenu plus que prévu mais l'argent comme tout le monde sait est le nerf de la guerre et il y a tant d'animaux à sauver même les ours à bile qui vivent enfermés dans des cages pendant plusieurs années c'est tout simplement l'horreur pour tous les animaux de Chine !! soyons tous généreux et pensons à eux qui vivent l'enfer ....

----------


## Siouxie

Merci Isabelle 75 😚

----------


## isabelle75

Bonsoir Siouxie,

de rien, j'étais le 4 juin à la manifestation pour fermer les abattoirs pl. de la république, je suis venue au stand d'Animals Asia et j'ai acheté un ours ainsi que ma voisine de quartier ! peut être vous en souvenez vous on a également signé la pétition et beaucoup parlé ! je pense que c'est vous que j'ai vue, vous teniez le stand avec un monsieur !

----------


## Siouxie

Si vous habitez le 20ème près de Barbes, oui je me souviens très bien ! 😊
Merci de votre générosité. ...😘

----------


## Siouxie

D'après un sondage, 64% des Chinois souhaitent l'arrêt de la "consommation" des chats et des chiens dans leur Pays, article en Anglais :

http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0619/c90000-9074416.html

Le festival démarre officiellement demain mais il a déjà démarré.... ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-festival.html

----------


## Siouxie

L'horrible festival a démarré, vous pouvez suivre notre équipe sur place ainsi que la couverture médiatique d'Animals Asia sur la timeline suivante (en Anglais) : 

https://www.animalsasia.org/intl/med...-timeline.html

Les groupes de protections, des Ongs, des médias sont présents sur place....Nous nous battrons tous comme nous le pourrons...

----------


## Siouxie

Nous avons reçu pas mal dons, un immense merci !!!

Le festival a bien eu lieu cette année....Nous attendons de savoir s'il était encore en diminution ou non...Il semblerait que oui mais nous restons prudents pour le moment...Ce festival soulève une indignation et une mobilisation de plus en plus forte et de très nombreux animaux ont été sauvés....Nous regrettons toutefois que la couverture médiatique s'arrête à l'issue du festival car les animaux sauvés ont de grands besoins dans le temps...soins, structures etc...etc...

Animals Asia a participé au sauvetage de plus de 500 chiens cette année mais nous avons conscience que le combat et le travail n'est pas terminé...Ce "commerce" doit tout bonnement cesser à travers la Chine et plus généralement en Asie...La Chine doit également mettre en place des lois de protections animales...Nous allons continuer d'uvrer dans ce sens...

Un 1er article de la Fondation à l'issue du festival, il est en Anglais :

https://www.animalsasia.org/intl/med...-festival.html

La traduction :

*10 leçons que nous devons tous retenir du festival de YULIN 2016.*


 1. Mettre fin au Festival ne mettra pas fin à la consommation de viande de chiens, mais mettre fin à la consommation de viande de chiens mettra fin au festival.
 Ces dernières années, le festival a diminué, passant d'environ 10.000 chiens abattus à environ un millier. La pression continue à réduire ce nombre, mais même un seul chien abattu est un chien de trop. 
 Même si les autorités disent que ce nest pas un festival officiel, cest quand même un festival où se rassemblent des gens qui aiment manger de la viande de chiens.
 Nous devons mettre fin à cette consommation. Il faut que la pression sexerce toute lannée. Si les organismes internationaux et les médias ne portent leur attention que sur 2 semaines sur 52, cela ne changera pas à long terme.

 2. Cest juste une culture / devenir végétarien / réglementer le commerce
 Ces animaux sont arrachés à des familles en détresse. Ils sont souvent drogués ou empoisonnés puis entassés dans de minuscules cages surpeuplées aux côtés d'autres chiens malades et mourants. Ils sont ensuite cruellement abattus et mangés  non pas pour satisfaire un besoin vital de manger, mais pour des raisons festives ou superstitieuses. Cela arrive à 10 millions de chiens en Chine chaque année. Cest au-delà du supportable.
 Pour mettre fin à cela nous avons besoin d'aide, l aide de tout le monde.
 Mais souvent on nous dit ou nous lisons :
« Cest juste une culture différente », ou « devenez végétariens et sauvez tous les animaux », ou
« si le commerce était réglementé et si les chiens étaient été tués «humainement» ce serait bien.
 La cruauté et la criminalité ne sont pas une culture. Maintenir cela est encore plus « culturellement" insensible que de reconnaître simplement le bien du mal.
 Nous croyons que tout le monde devrait se diriger vers un mode de vie sans cruauté. Malheureusement, à court terme, on ne va pas à convaincre les commerçants de viande de chien ou les vendeurs d'être végétaliens.
 "Devenez juste végétariens " est un bon conseil et un digne argument mais il ne va pas résoudre ce problème particulier. Nous avons besoin de tous ceux qui aiment et respectent les animaux.
 Réglementer le commerce ne mettra pas un terme au vol de chiens. Le meurtre se poursuivra - derrière des portes closes - où la cruauté et la mort violente aura lieu jour après jour sans surveillance. La réglementation du commerce ruinerait les efforts de tous ceux qui dans d'autres pays d'Asie ont fait pression avec succès pour rendre illégale la consommation de viande de chiens, et discréditerait le travail des groupes locaux en Chine.

 3. Cest plus sur la demande que sur loffre
 Malgré les nombreuses histoires de sauveteurs qui achètent des chiens aux commerçants, le commerce a baissé cette année en raison du manque de mangeurs de viande de chien, et non pas dun manque de chiens à vendre. Malheureusement, il y a toujours autant de chiens qui sont volés à leurs propriétaires. .
 Dans ce cas, pour mettre fin à la fête - et mettre fin à toute consommation de viande de chiens - nous avons besoin que les mangeurs de viande en perdent le goût. Déjà les gens commencent à percevoir ceci comme une tradition ancienne et cruelle, grâce à la sensibilisation des ONG locales et des médias. Les gens sont également préoccupés par les nombreux problèmes de santé associés à la viande de chien, ayant été mis au courant des poisons utilisés pour les tuer ainsi que les nombreuses maladies qu'ils véhiculent.
 Nous devons continuer à parler de ce sujet. La vérité est que les gens arrêteront de manger des chiens avant quil y ait un manque de chiens à vendre.

 4. Il se pourrait que les autorités narrêtent pas le festival, mais elles peuvent arrêter la consommation de viande de chiens
 En mettant un frein au vol de chiens, en élaborant des documents de contrôle, en faisant appliquer la quarantaine, les autorités peuvent, et lont fait dans le passé, rendre la vie difficile à l'industrie de la viande de chien. Cela a déjà conduit à des sauvetages de chiens où les conducteurs de camions ont abandonné leur cargaison plutôt que de faire face aux conséquences davoir à expliquer ce transport illégal.
 Les sauveteurs de chiens en Chine connaissent la loi et savent comment l'utiliser. Si les pressions continuent de toutes parts contre la consommation de viande de chiens, et si elle continue à devenir moins populaire le gouvernement a déjà sans doute tous les outils juridiques nécessaires pour y mettre fin. Si elles sentent que le moment est venu.

 5. Lancer un débat avec des faits erronés et vous risquez de perdre - même si vous êtes du bon côté.
 Les groupes de pression, les ONG et les médias ont à plusieurs reprises énoncé le chiffre de 10.000 chiens abattus à Yulin lannée dernière. Après, Il a été largement reconnu quils étaient près de 1000. Vous ne pouvez pas avancer 10.000 avant le festival pour obtenir un soutien et dire ensuite 1000 pour affirmer un progrès - aussi tentant que cela puisse être.
 Les mythes qui entourent Yulin sont nombreux. Ajoutez à cela quelques reporters sur le terrain et les informations venant d «experts» à l'étranger. Personne ne devrait essayer de gagner un débat moral fondé sur des mensonges. Ce faisant, vous risquez de porter atteinte à vos propres arguments.

 6. Les ONG animales chinoises ont besoin d'une voix plus forte
 Vous auriez eu du mal la semaine dernière à trouver une couverture internationale de Yulin citant une seule ONG chinoise. Les gens qui travaillent une semaine sur deux, les gens qui, si vous voulez bien nous excuser, ramassent les crottes des chiens qui sont sauvés par an , où sont leur voix ?
 Ils ont besoin d'être entendus.
 Un total de 81 ONG chinoises ont demandé des sauveteurs locaux et internationaux  afin de d'acheter des chiens aux commerçants mais cela a eu pour effet de créer plus de profits pour l'industrie de la viande de chien et plus d'animaux en souffriraient à long terme. Les abattoirs ne sont pas fermés - juste vidés de chiens - et sont probablement déjà remplis à nouveau La demande des ONG chinoises a résonné sur Facebook et Twitter, mais il n'a pas fait la Une des médias traditionnels. Pourquoi ?

 7. Un animal nest pas sauvé tant quil nest pas rentré chez lui
 Animals Asia a sauvé près de 600 ours et nous avons des sanctuaires en Chine et au Vietnam. Nous avons également donné des conseils pour sauver des chiens sachant que le travail ne commence qu'avec la prise de possession des chiens. Puis vient l'engagement et le coût.
 Nous faisons une promesse à vie à nos ours et c'est ce que de nombreux sanctuaires de chiens font en Chine. S'ils ne peuvent pas leur trouver une maison, ils vont continuer à prendre soin d'eux et trouver en quelque sorte de l'argent pour le faire.
 Prendre soin de l'ours peut être une responsabilité financière effrayante pour nous. Tout comme les soins pour les chiens lest pour de nombreux refuges chinois et les ONG.
 Malheureusement, année après année à Yulin, Il devient impossible de suivre les chiens sauvés en grand nombre. Beaucoup meurent dans les camions dans l'espoir de trouver leur sanctuaire. Malheureusement beaucoup de chiens tout simplement disparaissent une fois l'attention du public retombée. Si vous allez sauver les chiens, il vaut mieux avoir un plan, une maison ou un abri pour eux, un vétérinaire, une gestion des soins et un financement continus.

 8. Personne ne sait vraiment combien de chiens sont tués et mangés à Yulin ou en Chine.
 Cest une industrie criminelle sombre, non-transparente. C'est là le problème.
 Le consensus semble suggérer que Yulin 2016 était légèrement inférieur à 2015 quand il a été largement reconnu - à l'époque - que 1000 chiens sont morts. Personne na compté. Cest juste un nombre que les gens maîtrisent. 
 De même, les 10 millions de chiens consommés à travers la Chine sont basés sur des suppositions éclairées par des experts, mais ne peuvent pas être vérifiées.
 Ceci est une industrie répugnante. Une industrie qui ne lésine pas pour maximiser les profits. Une industrie qui préfère être cruelle que perdre de l'argent. Une industrie non réglementée et encore non cartographiée. Elle existe et se développe dans l'ombre. De même , les chiens seront toujours volés, ce qui revient moins cher quun élevage.
 Nous avons mis un coup de projecteur sur cette industrie depuis des années maintenant et ce que nous allons découvrir nous rend mal à l'aise et il est encourageant que des gens ordinaires se joignent à la lutte pour y mettre fin. La consommation de viande de chien ne peut plus être protégée en invoquant la « tradition ». Maintenant tout le monde sait que ce sont des pratiques cruelles et criminelles.

 9. Les voleurs de chiens hantent encore les villes à travers l'Asie  le mal va bien au-delà des chiens
 Regardez les tenailles en métal qua lhomme sur la photo ' voir photo jointe en bas ) . Dans les villes à travers l'Asie si vous les voyez, vérifiez immédiatement où est votre chien. Ces cruels instruments leur permettent dattraper les chiens et de les mettre de force dans des cages minuscules.
 Nous continuons ce combat pour les chiens et pour les familles qui les aiment et les perdent. Il n'y a pas que les animaux qui subissent un traitement injuste  les amoureux des animaux aussi.

 10. Le Festival Yulin est un énorme commerce et si nous ne sommes pas prudents  cela pourrait le sauver !!
 Nos collègues qui ont surveillé le festival de Yulin ont dû payer une prime pour leur chambre d'hôtel. Les hôtels étaient pleins de médias, de travailleurs des ONG et de militants. Les enseignes des marchands de chiens affichaient des prix en hausse. En outre, des prix gonflés ont été donnés à ceux qui voulaient sauver les chiens en les achetant. Tant que Yulin sera une grande entreprise, le festival continuera.
 Comme les ONG chinoises le sous entendaient cette semaine  « si vous voulez sauver les chiens en les achetant des commerçants de viande  achetez-les partout, mais pas à Yulin ». Vous sauverez plus de chiens pour le même prix. Vous nencouragerez pas ce commerce de Yulin où le même commerçant pourrait revenir lannée prochaine car il a fait un bon profit. 
 Mieux encore  fournissez- leur un" foyer pour toujours" dans un refuge chinois pour chiens.

Les organismes de bienfaisance doivent être plus intelligents à ce sujet. Largent donné doit lêtre loin de Yulin pour obtenir de courtes victoires à long terme. Pour aider, les donateurs doivent donner à des programmes à long terme pour mettre fin à cette cruauté une fois pour toutes. De tels programmes sont en cours d'exécution en Chine depuis des années - aider les autorités dans plusieurs villes pour quil y ait des changements radicaux et efficaces dans la propriété et la gestion des chiens.

Alors que manger du chien ne se terminera pas du jour au lendemain, cest à présent un sujet discuté ouvertement - et cest seulement dans le cadre d'un programme interne quon pourra y mettre fin une fois pour toutes.

----------


## declor92

Je découvre horrifiée, que celà existe également en Inde :

*30 000 chiens bientôt abattus pour être consommés en toute impunité dans cette région d’Inde*

----------


## louve GPI

> Je découvre horrifiée, que celà existe également en Inde :
> 
> *30 000 chiens bientôt abattus pour être consommés en toute impunité dans cette région d’Inde*


petition signée aussi

----------


## isabelle75

signée !!!

----------

